# Beleriand Map Posters?



## Veramir (Jul 17, 2003)

Anyone know where i can find a decent poster-map of Beleriand for my wall???
i've looked everywhere!
~V~


----------



## Veramir (Jul 17, 2003)

Also, if anyone owns a copy of 'The Map of Tolkien's Beleriand and the Lands to the North by Brian Sibley and John Howe', how big is this poster (inches) and what does it look like? Any good? Anyone have a picture to show me of it because i can't find any information about it anywhere!
thanks guys 
~V~


----------



## Arvedui (Jul 18, 2003)

I own the map you are referring to, but I can't tell how large it is, as I don't have it with me at the moment. But it sure is large enough to pass as a wall poster!
It is a paperback-size fold-out map.

Information can be found here.
Highlight 'Books,' then 'Middle-earth,' then click 'Guides and Artwork,' then click the option 'click here for a list of all available titles.' The map is number five from the top of the list.


----------



## Veramir (Jul 18, 2003)

Thanks Arvedui! That was really usefull! I have ordered it now... YAY! 
~V~


----------

